# [Solved] Broadcom 4322 not working with wl (broadcom-sta)...

## ezod

I am setting up a Dell Studio XPS 13 notebook system. Mine has a Broadcom 4322 wireless network card. I originally tried using the kernel b43 driver before discovering that the 4322 isn't supported. So, I tried installing the Broadcom-provided STA driver via the net-wireless/broadcom-sta ebuild, which others have apparently successfully used with this card.

It compiles and installs fine, and the module is loading, but it generates no dmesg output and no interface (e.g. wlan0) is created for the card.

Kernel Version: 2.6.30-gentoo-r4

Driver Version: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9-r6

Relevant line from lspci:

```
06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
```

I'm not sure what other information I can provide, since nothing appears to happen when I load the module. Any ideas?

EDIT:

Same issue with ndiswrapper. It looks like the problem might be that b43-pci-bridge is taking over the card. When I do lshw -C network, the last line is:

```
configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=0
```

I don't know where this is coming from.

EDIT 2:

Looks like SSB driver in the kernel was the culprit. Disabling it allows the wl driver to control the card.

----------

## coolniit

Hi I was searching and found this thread.

I too have a Broadcom BCM4322 b/g/n card 

i installed broadcom-sta and removed ssb from kernel.

What else do i need to do.

iwconfig doesn't show any wireless card.

dmesg also shows nothing.

Help needed please

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Try again with a kernel <.29. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## coolniit

well I added AP driver modules to kernel and now iwconfig shows my wireless card.

found it out here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-784766-highlight-broadcomsta.html

```
# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:44 Mb/s   Tx-Power:32 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Managementmode:All packets received

          Link Quality=5/5  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```
ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:70:f2:91:48  

          inet addr:192.168.0.7  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::221:70ff:fef2:9148/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3761 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4329 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:2605946 (2.4 MiB)  TX bytes:628915 (614.1 KiB)

          Memory:f6ae0000-f6b00000 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:2c:49:3b:b4  

          inet6 addr: fe80::224:2cff:fe49:3bb4/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0xc000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2048 (2.0 KiB)  TX bytes:2048 (2.0 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

i have networkmanager installed what else do i need to connect to wireless 

what config will i have to do in wpa_supplicant and /etc/conf.d/net/

i'm not sure if the broadcom-sta driver are being used or not.

Thanks

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post the results of iwconfig.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## fantd

I am stuck here. I have built my kernel (removing all b43, ssb stuff) 

emerge broadcom-sta

modprobe wl

no luck.

2.6.30-gentoo-r4  kernel

Broadcom BCM4311 (rev 2)

any help is appreciated 

David

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You shouldn't have to modprobe if your kernel is .27 or greater. Modules are automatically set to autoload if you select module support in the kernel. You do have to make sure you compile the broadcom-sta against the kernel you wish. I can report good results with .30 kernels.

Post the results of emerge --info, your kernel .config, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll see what's happening.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

